# Photoshoot with Emma



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Here's some shots from a cutshort test shoot with aspiring model Emma


Schmoke by Dornrade, on Flickr


Emma by Dornrade, on Flickr


It's Raining Brollies! by Dornrade, on Flickr


Peril by Dornrade, on Flickr


Hangin' Out by Dornrade, on Flickr


Filming by Dornrade, on Flickr


Emma Autumn by Dornrade, on Flickr

Comments and crit very welcome. First time on set with an assistant so got to try some things I wouldn't normally. Doing a few head shot type images with her. Just got my lighting look wicked and she passes out through lack of food and sleep. Gutted. Oh well
Hope you guys like :thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Lighting looks top notch fella some telly nice shots there:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

lovely expressions, excellent feel to those. Top job!

Bret


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Poor wee lass - was looking good!

Is she on any of the usual modelling sites as she looks perfect for a job I've got coming up (detailing related  ) and I try to give newbies a shot at getting some decent exposure in a pro studio with full artistic team...

If no to the above, could you PM me her details?

Thanks

S


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^^^^

That is lovely.

What lighting are you using? I'm feeling the call shall we say.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cracking looking lass!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice shots!!! My only crit is that the white balance is different for her (blue) and the background (warm) due to the flashes changing the colour temp of the shot, either use CTO gels or custom set the WB in RAW export - some could say it makes her stand out, but imo it looks odd 

Keep it up!

drew


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

One thing I would say is please please tell her to always keep her clothes on!

So many pretty models end up well you know...

She is just too pretty and she could go far, i'd rather look at ther with a coat on like that than half naked on the front of nuts.

Hopefully she has her head screwed on. 

Amazing shots mate.


----------



## s4boy (Feb 3, 2009)

awesome pis and a top lass.............keep up the good work


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome pics. Keep up the good work, can't wait to see more from ya.


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

buckas said:


> Very nice shots!!! My only crit is that the white balance is different for her (blue) and the background (warm) due to the flashes changing the colour temp of the shot, either use CTO gels or custom set the WB in RAW export - some could say it makes her stand out, but imo it looks odd
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> drew


Interesting. I spent some time adjusting my colours. Is this on all of them? I looked again at this set yesterday and had to alter the first image as her skin is defo off but that was my fault probably rushing it too much

Schmoke by Dornrade, on Flickr
(adjusted version)

Gally I'm pretty sure she will keep her clothes on :thumb:
Lighting setup. 2 canon flashes triggered with St-E2
Thanks for all the comments guys. Was unsure about this shoot as I didn't get to shoot for long enough to get the most out of her I thought. She's very happy with the pics though and they've been warmly received here so that's good! Thanks


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Liking 3rd pic (4 brolly), very Rosie Hardy-esque! Some good ones of Chloe too mate:thumb:


----------

